# something that popped up on boardsort



## mls26cwru (Oct 5, 2015)

so, a member on the boardsort forum posted and interesting picture the other day which has generated some, ''wild'', speculation. I am just wondering if any of the refiners/scrappers here have run across any of these and know anything about them. I have my suspicions as to what it is, but was wondering if anyone can confirm what they are and/or know yields...

if nothing else, it could be an amusing read 

anyway, the photos are right at the start of the thread...

thanks,
Mike

http://boardsort.com/escrapforum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1391


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 5, 2015)

Sparc64 cpu
http://www.fujitsu.com/global/products/computing/servers/unix/sparc-enterprise/technology/performance/processor.html

Göran


----------



## mls26cwru (Oct 5, 2015)

that's what my guess is... pretty sure it's not a missile guidance chip  anyway, has anyone tried to refine any of these? I haven't seen any of these in person, so I am kinda wondering if the gold is an artifact of bad light setting on the camera possibly...

I was just wondering since I haven't ever seen one quite like this before.


----------



## macfixer01 (Oct 5, 2015)

mls26cwru said:


> so, a member on the boardsort forum posted and interesting picture the other day which has generated some, ''wild'', speculation. I am just wondering if any of the refiners/scrappers here have run across any of these and know anything about them. I have my suspicions as to what it is, but was wondering if anyone can confirm what they are and/or know yields...
> 
> if nothing else, it could be an amusing read
> 
> ...




Just wondering what the guy who said gold is well under $1000 spot is smoking?


----------



## hfywc (Nov 17, 2015)

i have 11 similar cpus...


----------



## hfywc (Nov 17, 2015)

looks like they are just gold plated.


----------

